# What is highest level?



## Bucky42 (Jan 19, 2018)

I was wondering what the highest level we can get?


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 19, 2018)

I don’t think there’s a real set max level, I’m pretty sure the level cap increases as they add new villagers. So with the amount of villagers in the game right now you should be able to get to level 76


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

For the current number of campers, my guess is around 79.


----------

